# What shall I add...



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have had my tank set up for about 2 months now, and it has a mixture of live and fake plants.
It has a cave I made from an ornament and 2 bits of slate and a half tunnel. It also has one filter at one end which is adequate to the size and a small one at the other end which has a tube to bring air in.

I have 4 guppies, 1 bristlenose plec and one dwarf gourami (I did have 2 but one died. I checked all the levels but couldn't find a problem with the water)

Anyway, my local pet shop will order me in what I need so I want to know what colourful fish I can add to my tank?

It's 2ft x 1.5 x 1.5

x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

You're tank holds approximately 86 litres, therefore I would be looking at fish which ideally grow no larger than 2-3". Most small tetras, barbs and rasboras should be fine. Is there anything in particular that you fancy?


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, platies are colourful lots of different ones to choose from and should mix well with what you have . suz x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh i forgot about Tetras! I know why I didn't get any to start with it's because my pet shop doesn't stock the nons (my fave) only bigger different colour ones.

There's not really anything in particular, but I like colourful fish.. my dwarf gourami is red, my guppies are orange, yellow and a leapoard one (i did have a blue but he died )

I think i will ask him to order in some neons and platys... I wonder if I can ask him to order in specific colours...?
Oh maybe some tiger barbs will they be ok? They look nice!

I used to love what my old pet shop called 'disco angels' they were see through with coloured spine. Until I found out how they were coloured by injecting dye! 

Obviously I wont be adding them all at the same time.. but how many fish can my tank comfortably hold of guppy/platy/neon size?

xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hi  yeah tiger barbs are nice to keep and neon tetras  i've got gourami's too but my red one died so i have two blue ones now. what about a bottom feeder like a clown loach (orange and black) or a red-tailed shark (black and red)??. the panda or stripy choreadoras are nice to keep too 

wht kind of fish do you like??? i prefer loaches


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi poison girl, neons and platies are ok :thumbup1:, tiger barbs are good to look at but can be a bit naughty and do tend to finn nip  suz x :001_smile:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh I like the clown loach 
Not keen on the sharks because we had one in a community tank when I was wee and it bullied all my guppies and they died 

If tiger barbs fin nip i'll stay clear of them then or my guppies will have no tails!

My fave fish are guppies, so anything else I get in a tank has to be ok with them! Lol, I've never had a tank with no guppies.

Going into town tomorrow so going to ask him to get me a couple of tiger barbs and a few neons.

x


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Clown loaches are good , i have a couple and they are very interesting to watch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry to burst any bubbles but Clown loaches (_Chromobotia maracantha_) can grow to 30cm/12" in length, to keep a group of these in the long term then you will need a 150 x 60 x 60cm tank as a minimum.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh poop

Maybe I will just stick to platies and neons then!

I already have someone who is having my plec when he grows too big, when I lived in glasgow I used to take them back to my pet shop and swap for a amall one again as there was a guy with a huge tank that wanted them and he could get it cheaper.. I don't like plecs when they get big they look creepy!

x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

nooo clown loaches grow to the size of your tank, i have some. and tiger barbs don't hurt my guppys and I have loads!. I'd say go with them


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> nooo clown loaches grow to the size of your tank, i have some. and tiger barbs don't hurt my guppys and I have loads!. I'd say go with them


That is one of the worst myths known in the fishkeeping hobby!

The reason why people claim that fish will grow to the size of the aquarium is quite simple: stunted growth. A tank that is too small will simply cause the fish to stop growing, however the fishes internal organs continue to grow and this eventually leads to a rather painful death. My motto is that if you can't house the fish, then don't buy it!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah I read that about goldfish. And it's not true anyway, My li'l sis won a goldfish at a fair quite a few years ago, and they only had a wee tank. They upgraded the tank and bough another few goldfish.. Then had to upgrade again as the fish just kept growing! 

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you any Corydoras for the bottom? I like Julii best but there are quite a few different ones.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I love Corydoras, I have 4 a Sterbai, Julli, Albino and a Panda. Definatley going to get a couple more.
What about rummy nose or Glowlight Tetras? If you want some larger colourful fish have you consider swordtails?


----------



## olan (Jun 1, 2009)

i think you just over cleaned your tank. fish don't need an over cleaned environment, they need bacterias too. i think you should add some dirty little plant to your tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

olan said:


> i think you just over cleaned your tank. fish don't need an over cleaned environment, they need bacterias too. i think you should add some dirty little plant to your tank.


Over-cleaning the aquarium will have very little, if any, effect on the bacteria population in the aquarium. Bacteria can only colonize hard surfaces and if any are lost during tank maintenance then they will soon multiply back to their original levels.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> That is one of the worst myths known in the fishkeeping hobby!
> 
> The reason why people claim that fish will grow to the size of the aquarium is quite simple: stunted growth. A tank that is too small will simply cause the fish to stop growing, however the fishes internal organs continue to grow and this eventually leads to a rather painful death. My motto is that if you can't house the fish, then don't buy it!


mmmm well i got my clown loaches and tank from an old man who had had these clown loaches for thirty years, and there was about nine; and now i have one left, and he's lived a very long time. Your motto is correct however, my tank is a good size though .
How about cherry barbs? They're a lovely cherry colour and top-swimmers like your guppys. khuli loaches? They range in every colour but hide a lot..., umm little shrimps??? like coloured ones. have a trip down to your local fish shop and see, like get a range of top-feeders, bottom-feeders and middle-feeder and you'll have colour throughout your tank.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok well I bought 3 platies today. 2 are orange, one has black spots and the other is yellow.
I think that's it until my son's birthday when I get his neons 

xx


----------

